# Any way to stiffen up an old pair of suspension forks?



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

Being a clyde I get no travel out of these ancient Trek forks from the early 90's. I would like a little suspension. I am talking like alomost lockout need. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2017)

Which forks do you have?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

How about this...
Is the bike a 26er? Get a Surly Pugsly fork, a 26x3" Knard (tire) and a suitable wide rim. It'll give you a little squish, better steering traction and it won't fail like an old suspension fork. 
Only downside is it's kinda pricey in comparison.


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

Forster said:


> Which forks do you have?


Not really sure


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

I will take pictures of the shock tomorrow. Wish I could take out the springs and just put in pucks like girlies used to have. Just have some absorbsion.


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

Forster said:


> Which forks do you have?


Ok they are Marzochi D.C. 51, 100, or 300....no sure which as the paint had been sand blasted off


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

You need an air fork. The air compensates for weight by letting you set the sag. After that you have suspension.
Here's a 26" 9mm quick release straight steerer fork.
SR Suntour Epixon XC MTB Fork 26" 120mm Remote Lockout Air Spring QR 9mm
Here's the vid on doing the swap.





You might need a new front wheel if you don't have disc brakes. . . .and a new front brake.
https://www.bikeinn.com/bike/shimano-deore-m615-front-v-brake/135997096/p


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

eb1888 said:


> You need an air fork. The air compensates for weight by letting you set the sag. After that you have suspension.
> Here's a 26" 9mm quick release straight steerer fork.
> SR Suntour Epixon XC MTB Fork 26" 120mm Remote Lockout Air Spring QR 9mm
> Here's the vid on doing the swap.
> ...


I am not spending any more money on this klunker! If I cannot use these forks I will go rigid as I have a pair of forks to use. Perhaps later in life after I drop some pounds lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2017)

digitalayon said:


> Ok they are Marzochi D.C. 51, 100, or 300....no sure which as the paint had been sand blasted off


 So to stiffen these, you'd need to order heavier springs (if they're still available) or buy some that are close and modify them. With spring forks that was the only way to adjust for weight differences, you can change oil to affect dampening, but if they're too soft, it won't help.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd just go rigid. Especially if you already have a rigid fork to put on it.

I know nothing of that fork, so my advice may not be accurate given it's technology. 90's either means cheap coil, elastomers, or old air cartridge. Either way, I'd tear it apart and see what's going on inside. If it's coil springs, measure the diameter and length and see if you can google search what modern forks are close. If it's a 28mm stanchion, you could probably get away with putting a modern spring from a rockshox XC28 in there. New xfirm springs are available for about $20. If it's elastomer or air coil, I'd tear them out and shove a spring in it. Lots of measuring and trial by error, but you're not going to get a 20 year old elastomer or air fork to work again without spending more than a new fork would cost.


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes that is what I will be doing. Going Rigid!!


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

digitalayon said:


> Yes that is what I will be doing. Going Rigid!!


Smart choice. I just finished a ride on a Kona Unit (steel rigid fork), and for the most part, it worked as good or better than my suspension fork. Really rocky stuff with big hits, suspension fork wins, but for everything else, it was great.


----------



## digitalayon (Jul 31, 2007)

This is mainly for commuting. It's just a rough road that needs to be redone.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## KThaxton (Jun 4, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


>



Glad I am not the only one......


----------

